# Time Flies



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

It's been two years today since Frannie came into my home. I will never forget that call that a 11 year old dog was being accepted into HRI-since she was in MO I was asked to foster her till we could find a "furever" home. 

When I picked her up and held her in my arms to put her in my car that day I knew she had found the home. Her coat was short and sable colored. Now her coat is long and a darker sable-she was scared and wondering what was going on-but now she knows that she Rules the house and owns my heart.

I have always said that Paige was sent to me when I needed her most-Rom came to live with me to keep life interesting-Frannie came to teach me that life can move at a slower pace and everyone needs to take time to look at the sky-watch the birds-and sniff the air we breath, take naps when we want and do nothing but hold and snuggle a dog on a day when we feel pressured-stressed-or just need to know we are loved.

Each day I thank my lucky stars that I was the one who got the honor of fostering her and failing Fostering 101. She is a joy and true love and I am so glad to spend each day with her as we walk the path of life.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Frannie is a very lucky girl


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

And, no doubt, Frannie thanks her lucky stars that she found her way into such an accepting and loving home. How fortunate for the both of you!

These little beings do have a way with helping deal with stressful days. On days when I am running around going nuts with so many things I think need to be done, I have found myself just plopping down in my favorite chair and holding Augie or taking off and going for a walk with him and thinking 'in the scheme of things, does all this stuff I think I have to do really matter?'. After the walks especially, we both feel so much better!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Pat, your post about Frannie brought tears to my eyes. She was blessed when you held her and knew she was home. Rescue dogs are so special, it's just a different feeling having one in your home.

I had an awful day yesterday and last night my husband and I were sitting on the floor playing with the dogs and laughing. They can completely change my mood and lift me up from a very low place. You can't put a value on that! I love mine with all my heart so I know you must be bursting with love over your sweet girl.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Pat, I wish everyone could see so clearly how much an older dog has to give. They come already filled to the brim with love and wonderful things to teach us. I am blessed to love an older gal as well and cherish every moment I get to spend with her. Give Frannie a little hug for me.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I think that one has to know a Havanese to truly understand the feelings you so elequently described.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Too bad every dog owner didn't consider themselves as lucky as you do. :angel:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with you Dave. After fostering dogs that were given up and now having a foster from a shelter, not an HRI dog, it just breaks my heart that people treat their dogs this way. I can't even talk about it or I cry.

Pat-You're a WONDERFUL mommy!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Pat :angel:
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie:grouphug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I agree with you Dave. After fostering dogs that were given up and now having a foster from a shelter, not an HRI dog, it just breaks my heart that people treat their dogs this way. I can't even talk about it or I cry.
> 
> Pat-You're a WONDERFUL mommy!!!


Anne, you are one passionate lady too. I commend you on all your dedication to not only your own dogs but to dogs in general. You inspire me , and everyone here. :rockon:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pat thank you for sharing Frannie's story with us. Happy Gotcha Day.......


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Pat, what a sweet story! Thanks.


----------

